# How can you transfer data between two laptops using WiFi?



## yashodhan92 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have two laptops one running windows XP media centre and one running windows home premium how can i transfer data between both of them using WiFi? both are wifi enabled.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 8, 2007)

See this article
*www.associatedcontent.com/article/333304/how_to_connect_and_network_two_laptops.html


----------

